# Erfahrungsberichte Rollen



## Ralle 24 (4. November 2008)

Weil es grade in einem anderen Thread gewünscht wurde, und wir noch kein Thema in diser Richtung haben, könnt Ihr hier Eure Berichte über Rollen zum besten geben.

Es gelten die gleichen Regeln wie in den anderen Test- und Erfahrungsthemen.

- Nur aussagekräftige und möglichst detaillierte Berichte, gerne mit *eigenen* Fotos.

- Keine Diskussionen. Das verwässert die Übersicht. Wenn jemand über einen Bericht diskutieren möchten, dann bitte ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen.

- Fragen zu Berichten bitte per PN oder in einem eigenen Thema. Fragen führen zu Disukssionen und die wollen wir dort nicht haben. 

- Berichte sollen sachlich und fundiert sein. Sie müssen nicht positiv sein, aber objektiv.

- Es kann durchaus mehrere und auch unterschiedliche Berichte zu einem Rollentyp geben. Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Nun viel Spass.


----------



## zrako (5. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

*Shimano Super Baitrunner XTE A(8000)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- Gewicht: 595g
- Übersetzung: 4,6 : 1
- Kugellager: 7
- Walzenlager: 1
- Schnurfassung: 390m 30er
- Schnureinzug: 84cm
- Preis: ca. 150€
- 1 Ersatzspule

An sich eine wirklich gut laufende Rolle, der Freilauf funktioniert ebenfalls gut und lässt sich fein einstellen.
Mit der Bremse bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden, kein Ruckeln.
Auch die Schnurverlegeung ist Top!

Das einzige Manko ist der geringe Schnureinzug, der sich aber erst bei Entfernungen um die 100m bemerkbar macht.
Leute die die Montage rausrudern sollten sich ne andere Rolle zulegen.


Fazit: Für Kurzstrecken sehr gut zu gebrauchen, weite Distanzen sind auf Dauer zu Anstrengend.

meine Benotung: 2+

*[/FONT]http://www.zrako.de.tl/Shimano-Super-Baitrunner-XTE-A.htm?PHPSESSID=67c5a6e3b34dc772a2d6cd5f5b61eecb​


----------



## crossfire (5. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

So die nächste Vorstellung 

Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder
420 m - 0.35 mm Mono
        7 Kugellager
        1Walzenlager
        Aluminium Weitwurfspule
        Übersetzung  4,5:1
        Gewicht: 660g (Herstellerangabe),
                      685g mit Schnur und Spule
                      530g ohne Spule und Schnur
                      150g Spule mit Schnur
sehr gute Schnurverlegung,alles Gleichmäßig,Schneidet nicht ein .etc
 



 * 100% rostfreie und langlebige Rollenbeschichtung (Keine Lackschäden auch bei harten Umgang)
    * 7 Kugellager aus hochwertigem Edelstahl (sehr Ruhiger lauf, dreht sich für eine Karpfenrolle leicht)
    * 1Walzenlager
    * Aluminium Weitwurfspule  (Mit goldener Abwurfkante)
    * CNC gefräßte Aluminium-Kurbel  (Alles genau ,gibt der Rolle ein teueres Aussehen)
    * Präzisions-Getriebe aus hochwertigem Messing(Belastbar)
    * microfein einstellbare Frontbremse 
    * Einweg-Rücklaufsperre
    * Übersetzung mit 4,5:1
    * patentiertes und microfein einstellbares Baitfeedersystem
    * Carbon E-Spule
    * Gewicht: 660g (Herstellerangabe),
                   685g mit Schnur und Spule
                   530g ohne Spule und Schnur
                   150g Spule mit Schnur

Schnurfassung der Powerliner Baitfeeder PL865: 420 m - 0.35 mm Mono (nicht überprüft)


Fazit: Eine sehr gute Freilauf Rolle der Firma Okuma, die Hitze,Regen und Wasser sehr gut ausgehalten hat.
Bisher keine Ermüdungs erscheinungen oder sonstiges , ein richtiges Arbeitstier und das für nen fuffi (50euro)
Was will man mehr ?

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/images/Power Liner baitfeeder.jpg


----------



## j4ni (5. November 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Ergänzend zu dem Bericht von zrako, noch ein paar Bilder zu der Rolle. Mit der Bewertung der Rolle stimme ich überein. Wenn du (Ralle) willst kannst du die Bilder auch gerne in den Bericht integrieren, falls deine Adminallmacht dir sowas ermöglicht...


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Hallo

Ich fische (noch).

*Cormoran* Cormaxx 35 p (oder so)

*Daiwa* A 160 (die uralte bestimmt schon 10 jahre Alt:

*Fazit:*

_Cormoran._

Super Rolle für 24.95 € hat bis jetzt alle Fische an land gebracht unteranderem einen 21 Pfund Karpfen.
Nur langsam fängt sie an zu Schleifen naja, war jetz auch fast 300 Tage im Dauereinsatz.

Die *ideale* Freilaufrolle für *Einsteiger*.

_Daiwa:_

Die ist einfach unverwüstlichläuft zwar etwas schwer aber Top Rolle.

*PS:* Im Herbst kommen die dann weg und dafür kommen zwei *Shimano´s* Super Baitrunner Aero XTE - A her.:q
Siehe *Hier*:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?products_id=5702


----------



## Joschkopp (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



zrako schrieb:


> *Shimano Super Baitrunner XTE A(8000)
> 
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*- Gewicht: 595g
> - Übersetzung: 4,6 : 1
> ...



Die Rolle ist aufjedenfall ein Traum!
Hab sie in 10 000 und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.
Wirklich ein super Baitrunner.


----------



## Hanno (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Ich habe die etwas rustikalere Version der XTE, die Baitrunner AERO GTE 8000C:

-6 Kugellager

-Übersetzung: 4.5:1

-Gewicht: 580g

-Schnurkapazität: 290m 0,35er

-eine Metallersatzspule

-Preis: Je nach Anbieter, um die 140 Euro...

Den genauen Schnureinug weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch recht gering, was, wie Zrako schon erwähnt hat, auf längeren Distanzen recht nervig ist... Deswegen benutze ich auf längeren Distanzen noch die Shimano NAVI, auf die ich gleich noch weiter eingehen will...
Die Baitrunner AERO läuft aber sehr gut und geschmeidig, ebenso arbeitet die Bremse sehr zuverlässig und gut! Mir ist einmal der Deckel der Spule beim Werfen abgeflogen und im Wasser versunken... Das ist wahrscheinlich deshalb passiert, weil ich nicht wusste, dass man den Deckel abschrauben kann und er sich mit der Zeit gelöst hat.... Das Ersatzteil ist leider recht spät erst gekommen, aber sie hat auch ohne Deckel noch genauso funktioniert... Nur konnte man die Spule nichtmehr wechseln, was ich aber auch nicht musste...:m

Die Shimano Baitrunner AERO GTE 8000C bekommt von mir eine glatte *2*

Nun zur SHIMANO NAVI XSA 8000:

-2 Kugellager (läuft trotzdem sehr geschmeidig)

-Super Stopper II System

-Übersetzung: 4.6:1

-Instant Drag

-große Spule 

-Schnurfassung: 320m 40er

-Preis: um die 75 Euro (je nach Anbieter)


Die NAVI XSA 8000 ist ebenfalls eine sehr solide, robuste Rolle zu einem sehr fairen Preis! Trotz der "nur" 2 Kugellager läuft sie sehr rund und geschmeidig! Dank des langen und kräftigen Kurbelarms ist der Schnureinzug sehr groß, knapp 100cm, ich meine 98 oder so...
Ich hab die Rolle bisher nicht annähernd klein kriegen können, ob beim Brandungsangeln (dafür ist sie gebaut) oder beim Karpfenangeln, noch bei festen Hängern, immer hat sie "ihren Mann gestanden"!! 
Meine Note: 2+

Das Bild ist von der NAVI, beim Rod Pod-Test auf der Wiese....:m


----------



## Carp Tackling (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

*Shimano Ultegra XS-A

-gewicht:755g

-übersetzung: 4,3:1

-eine Alu Ersatzspule

-4 Kugellager+1 Walzenlager

-400m 0.35

-preis:125€

Ich fische seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr mit dieser Rolle(10000)
und bin sehr zufrieden!
Mit ihr sin distanzen von 100-150m kein Problem,außerdem hat mkan mit der genialen Frontbremse beste kontrolle im Drill.
Ich kann diese Rolle jedem Karpfenangler bestens empfehlen
*


----------



## zrako (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

*Big Baitrunner L*ong*C*ast 


Gewicht:790 g 
Schnurfassung: 0.30/600m, 0.35/550m, 0.40/400m
 Übersetzung: 4.6:1
               Kugellager: 5 
 Walzenlager: 1
Schnureinzug: 114cm
Preis: ca. 150€

Besitze diese Rollen seit nun gut nem halben Jahr.
Der Freilauf und die Breme laufen sehr Gut.

Das hohe Gewicht stört mich in keinster Weise, da 
sie sowieso die meiste Zeit auf dem Pod liegt.

Kaufentscheidend war für mich die grosse Schnurfassung und der hohe Schnureinzug, da ich meist auf grosser Entfernung fische.

Für mich eine sehr gute Rolle, welche ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann. 



PS.auf den Fotos sieht man, das der Baitrunner (im Gegensatz zur SuperBaitrunner, u.a.) nicht durch Anlegen sondern durch Abstehen des Hebels aktiviert wird.​


----------



## colognecarp (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Fox Stratos fs 10000

16 Edelstahl - Kugellager 

1 Rollenlager Supa-Slow-Gear Cycle Slipper Stealth Bremse Schnurfassung: 548m 0,30er, 395m 0,35er 304m 0,39er Übersetzung 4,75:1

625g schwer mit einer schönen Doppelkurbel

Preis liegt bei ca. 150

Ich hab die Rolle seid ungefähr einem jahr, sehr robust gebaut und kommt mit wie ich finde mit einem gutem Disign daher.
zu bemängeln ist leider das sie sich etwas schwerfällig kurbeln lässt.Alles in allem aber eine gute Rolle


----------



## bb1bb (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Schließe mich der Herstellerwahl an!
Habe mich letztes Jahr für die neuen Stratos MAG 12000FS entschieden. Jungs, die Dinger sind geil!

Die laufen wie ein Uhrwerk, traumhaft. Die Bremse, der Freilauf und die Schnurverlegung ist sensationell.
Fazit: Die Investition für die Rollen hat sich gelohnt.  :vik:

Grüße  |wavey:




colognecarp schrieb:


> Fox Stratos fs 10000
> 
> 16 Edelstahl - Kugellager
> 
> ...


----------



## pfefferladen (2. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist aufjedenfall ein Traum!
> Hab sie in 10 000 und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.
> Wirklich ein super Baitrunner.


 
Kann mich da nur anschliesen.Habe die 5000er und die 8000er.Top-Rolle.


----------



## Dan Dreßen (12. September 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Hab vor kurzem die Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000RA bekommen.
Erster Eindruck, läuft gut, ist nur ein bisschen groß und schwer.
Freilauf lässt sich fein einstellen, es wackelt auch nix.

Technische Ausstattung:Varispeed
                                1 Kugellager
                                1 Walzenlager
                                XT-7 Gehäuse
                                Dyna-Balance
                                Super Stopper II System 
                                Oversized Power Roller
                                "Long Life" Bügelfeder
                                Internes Bremssystem
                               Kraftvolle,Geschmeidige
                               und Präzise Heckbremse

Technische Daten: Übersetzung 4,6:1
                          Gewicht 550g
                          Kugellager 1                   
                         Walzenlager 1 
                        Schnurfassung: 0,30-270, 0,35-240,           0,40-140


----------



## Taskin (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



bb1bb schrieb:


> Schließe mich der Herstellerwahl an!
> Habe mich letztes Jahr für die neuen Stratos MAG 12000FS entschieden. Jungs, die Dinger sind geil!
> 
> Die laufen wie ein Uhrwerk, traumhaft. Die Bremse, der Freilauf und die Schnurverlegung ist sensationell.
> ...


 

an diesen beitrag schliese ich mich an. fische auch die stratos 12000FS mag und sie ist jeden einzelnen cent wert.
einfach ein traum.


----------



## otto.w (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Fische eine Shimano Super Baitrunner XTA 10000,
mit der Bremse bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden,egal wie ich sie 
einstelle setzt sie sich fest.
Ansonsten ist sie eine gute sehr leicht laufende Rolle.
Allerdings müssen die Shimanos Platz machen für 2 neue
Daiwa Entohs die liegen mir besser,laufen zwar nicht so leicht wie 
eine Shimano,aber Bremse und Schnurverlegung sind einfach besser.


----------



## Tino (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Ich fische seit letztem Jahr diese 

Daiwa Tournament Linear - S BR Freilaufrolle

Details:
- ABS System 
- 4 Kugellager 
- INFINITE Rücklaufsperre 
- Einstellbarer Spulenfreilauf
- Digigear-Getriebe
- Hardbody - Z Aluminium Konstruktion
- Power Spulenbremse 
- Spezial spulenhub 
- Twist Buster Schnurlaufröllchen mit Line Guard System
- Geschmiedete Aluminium Ersatzspule 
- Airbail Bügel,*der richtig dick ist ! ! !*
- Twist Buster 2 
- 2 Federzug Schnurclipse


-Top verarbeitet



-Schnurverlegung bei monofil und auch bei multifil-astrein



-die Bremse arbeitet spitzenmässig,auch unter großer Belastung absolut verlässlich.



Gibt nichts zu meckern #6


----------



## Kutterangler (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Hat schon mal einer von euch die Shimano Power Aero
in der Größe 10 000 XTA in der Hand gehabt oder sogar gefischt. Habe mir überlegt 
ob ich mir 3 davon zulege. Und wollte mir erst mal erfahrungen anhören
*
*


----------



## Turboreso (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 B*

Hallo!

Wollte mal die Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 B vorstellen.

Ich benutze diese Rolle schon ein paar Jahre. 
Die Rolle hat ein Schnureinzug von 94 cm bei einer Kurbelumdrehung, sie wiegt ca. 630 gramm und hat eine Frontbremse die seines gleichen sucht! Der Freilauf lässt sich sehr gut dosieren und funktioniert immer Butter weich. Die Rolle hat 3 Kugellager und ein Walzlager im schnurlaufröllchen.

Die Schnurfassung beträgt 210 Meter bei 0,35 mm und 290 Meter bei 0,30 mm. Die Schnurverlegung ist o.k. und es sind gute würfe mit der Rolle möglich. Ich benutze die Rolle für den Nah und mittleren Distanz bereich. Die Spuhle ist aus Aluminium und macht einen sehr guten eindruck.

Diese Rolle kann man bedenkenlos weiter Empfehlen. Die Bremse ist wirklich der Hammer!
Kein Ruckeln, Stottern oder klemmen.
Sie macht immer 100% gute arbeit.


Grüße
Turboreso


----------



## JulianK (3. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

hallo..

ich fische 2x daiwa infinity 550 bra.. 

echt geile rollen:g:g

hatte auch noch nie probleme damit

mfg juliank


----------



## PisaSirius (18. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist aufjedenfall ein Traum!
> Hab sie in 10 000 und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.
> Wirklich ein super Baitrunner.



Ich habe sie ebenfals in 10 000 und eine bessere Rolle für das Geld hätte ich mir nicht Horstellen können !! Einfach der Hammer !!!


----------



## colognecarp (18. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

ist das diese rolle http://cgi.ebay.de/DAIWA-TOURNAMENT...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item3ca789ccf6


----------



## ronnzl (19. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

habe 2x daiwa infinity bra 5500 kann ich wärmstens empfehlen .super verarbeitung,gute lauf und wurfeigenschafften einfach nur super#6


----------



## JulianK (20. November 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

@ ronnzl,
du sagst die wahrheit

mfg juliank


----------



## carp 1986 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

ích bekomm die tage SHIMANO-US-BAITRUNNER-12000-D-DAS-MODELL-2010

hier ein link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-US-BAITR...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item53deac1fa7

was haltet ihr  davon ??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



carp 1986 schrieb:


> ích bekomm die tage SHIMANO-US-BAITRUNNER-12000-D-DAS-MODELL-2010
> 
> hier ein link:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-US-BAITR...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item53deac1fa7
> ...



Ich glaube du hast den Thread nicht verstanden!#q
Der Thread heißt: "Erfahrungsberichte Rollen" und ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, dass man als Besitzer einer karpfenangeltauglichen Rolle, wenn über diese hier noch nichts geschrieben wurde, einen Erfahrungsbericht hier rein stellt, in dem man seine Rolle hier kurz vorstellt. Da sollte man dann berichten, wie sie läuft, wie lange man mit ihr schon angelt, welche Vor- und Nachteile man festgestellt hat, ob man sie wider kaufen würde usw..
Fazit: Hier will man von dir wissen was die neue Baitrunner D taugt und nicht umgekehrt!|rolleyes

Guckst du oben, Post Nr. 16 => so war's gedacht!


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



zrako schrieb:


> *Big Baitrunner L*ong*C*ast​
> 
> 
> Gewicht:790 g
> ...


 Big Baitrunner LC,einfach eine geile Traumrolle


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Hey,
ich habe mir vor 4-5 Jahren die Shimano Thunnus 12000F gekauft,die man auf Waller einsetzt oder für extremes Karpfenfischen.Ich bin mit der Rolle voll zu frieden,die läuft und läuft und läuft und ist nicht klein zu kriegen.Sozusagen ist das die große Schwester der Big Baitrunner.
Die Big Baitrunner LC würde ich z.B. nicht fürs Welsfischen nehmen,weil der Spulenhub zu lang ist.Ist aber auch einer meiner Rollenfavoriten.
Qualität zahlt sich halt aus,ne!!!#6
liebe Grüße                                

                                         :vik:


----------



## New (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

*Daiwa linear tournament x-br*

-2 Federzug Schnurclipse
TWIST BUSTER Schnurlaufröllchen (Patent-Nr. EP0876760B1)
TWIST BUSTER II
Spezial Spulenhub
Power Spulenbremse
INFINITE Rücklaufsperre
HARDBODY-Z Aluminium Konstruktion
Geschmiedete Aluminium Weitwurfspule mit Line Guard System
Geschmiedete Aluminium Ersatzspule
Einstellbarer Spulenfreilauf
Doppelkurbel
DIGIGEAR
AIRBAIL Rollenbügel (Patent-Nr. EP1038437B1)
ANTI BACKLASH System (ABS)
4 Kugellager & 4 "CRBB" Kugellager

Modell: 
4000 

240m/0,32 

4500
320m/0,32  

5000
360m/0,35 

5500
440m/0,35

alle haben eine Übersetzung von 4,6:1

Laut UVP für ca.249 € zu haben. Ist jedoch sehr übertrieben, hab meine 5500 für 100€ gekauft. 

Ist ne Super Rolle, leichtgängig, perfekte Schnurwicklung, feine Frontbremse, sowie fein einstellbarer Freilauf.

Das einzige, das stört ist die Doppelkurbel, da ich kein Fan davon bin und er nicht so massiv ist. Ein kleiner fehler ist die befestigung der Doppelkurbel. Sie schließt nicht bündig an der Rolle ab und hat somit ein minimales Spiel, aber stört nicht sehr.

Laut meinem Fazit super Rolle!!!


----------



## Taskin (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*



Taskin schrieb:


> an diesen beitrag schliese ich mich an. fische auch die stratos 12000FS mag und sie ist jeden einzelnen cent wert.
> einfach ein traum.


 

mit diesem beitrag hab ich damals von der FOX STRATOS 12000FS MAG geschwärmt, was ich aber heute nicht mehr tun kann.

erst mal zu den daten, da diese noch nicht gepostet wurden um den beitrag zu vervollständigen:

*FOX STRATOS 12000FS MAG*

*-Fox Freilaufsystem*

*-Magnesium Gehäuse und Rotor*

*-Twist Free Roller*

*-Mesh-Tech Gearing System*

*-Übersetzung 4,2:1*

*-19 Kugellager*

*-Supa-Slow Oscillation*

*-Magnetic Lube System*

*-Range Casting Clip*

*-Grit Guard - abgedichtete Bremse*



*Preis liegt momentan noch bei ca. 350€ - 400€*

was ich sagen muss, vonn der schurverlegung (über 21 windungen pro hub) bin ich immer noch erstaund, diese hab ich noch nie bei einer anderen rolle in dieser preisklasse gesehen, und das wirkt sich auch bei den würfen aus.
die spule ist auch top verarbeitet mit super abwurfkante, und das verschiedene spulen (2 dabei eine extra erhältlich) mit verschiedener schnurfassung erhältlich sind find ich auch klasse aaaaaaaaaaber:

-der lack bröselt schon bischen ab
-an die bremse für den freilauf kommt man schlecht hin, weil die einfach an nem schlechten platz verbaut ist
-aus der bremse für den freilauf kommt öl raus
- die rolle hat für den preis viel zu viel spiel, also wen ich die kurbel vor und zurück bewege mit eingeschalteter rücklaufsperre muss ich die kurbel zu viel bewegen, das der rotor reagiert ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich damit meine #6
- zu den kugellagern: meine shimano rollen im gleichen preissegment haben bei nur 7 kugellagern eine wesendlich bessere laufruhe und bessere laufeigenschaften.


*MEIN PERSÖNLICHES FAZIT:* 
*es ist und bleibt eine super rolle die ich auch wider kaufen würde ABER NIEMALS FÜR DEN PREIS!!!*
*also muss ich sie in preis leistung mit einem mangelhaft beurteilen.*











MFG Taskin


----------



## Taskin (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

*Shimano AERO Technium XT-B*​
*-Baitrunner Spulensystem II*

*-620g*

*-7 Kugelldager + 1 Walzenlager*

*-Übersetzung: 4,3:1*

*-102cm Schnureinzug*

*-Slow Oscilation*

*-Gehäuse aus gegossenem Aluminium*

*-Bügel aus einem Stück*

*-Schnurfassung 0,40/350m*

*-mit 1 Ersatzspule *
​*Preis liegt derzeit bei ca. 450€*​
hatte meine spulen noch nicht oft im einsatz, aber bis jetzt kann ich nur positves über die spule sagen.
das auswerfen ist einfach traumhaft, und die laufruhe einfach nur spitze#6 KEIN SPIEL,KEINE UNWUCHT so wie man es von shimano nur erwarten kann.
die verarbeitung und qualität rechtfertigen den hohen preis.
das Baitrunner spulensystem II arbeitet präziese und die bremseinstellung kann voreingestellt werden. bei meinen bedinungen so wie ich angel langt eine 1/4 umdrehung und der freilauf ist zu.
*das einzige was ich nur auszusetzten habe ist, das die länge der kurbel für meinen geschmack minnimal zu lang ist. sicher kann man dadurch mehr kraft aufwenden, aber beim schnellen einholen aus weiten distanzen geht das ganz schön auf die arme.*

*MEIN PERSÖNLICHES FAZIT: verarbeitung und qualität TOP, der hohe preis ist meiner meinung nach gerechtfertigt und ich würde sie jederzeit wider kaufen und kann sie nur wärmstens empfelen.*






​


----------



## Taskin (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

*ANACONDA (Sänger) Magig Runner II*​*-Worm Shaft*

*-5+1 Kugellager*

*-Titan Spule*

*-Übersetzung: 4,7:1*

*-Schnurfassung 0,30/480m*

*-Gehäuse vermute ich sehr stark auf Kunststoff*

*-Eine Ersatzspule dabei jedoch aus Kunststoff*
​*Preis: ca. 80€*​ich würde mal die anaconda magig runner II in die kategorie "BIG PIT ROLLEN" einstufen.
die bremse arbeitet relativ präziese, die laufruhe ist befriedigend. die schnurverlegung ist trotz nicht vorhandener "slow oscilation" gut und auch weite würfe kein problem für die magig runner. bis jetzt hat sie mich auch nicht im stich gelassen und ist ein wahrer kraftprotz.

*MEIN PERSÖNLICHES FAZIT: die anaconda ist eine super einsteiger big pit rolle die einem nie im stich lassen wird. der preis, der ca. bei 80€ liegt könnte 10€ weniger sein in meinen augen, aber darüber kann man hinweg sehen. wer also eine den einstieg in die karpfenwelt wagen will und auf grose dintancen angelt, und mit großen karpfen rechnen muss dem kann ich die ANACONDA MAGIG RUNNER II nur empfehlen.*



​​

​


----------



## snorreausflake (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

Tica Abyss TF

Hier mal der Text aus nem Shop
http://cs-tackle.de/cstackle/product_info.php?products_id=2297&language=de
Ich fische die Rollen jetzt seit 2009,allerdings kommen die bei mir eher weniger zum Einsatz,hoffe das ich das im Frühjahr ändern kann |rolleyes
Die Rollen sind nicht gerade die leichtesten, da sie aber eh die meiste Zeit nur auf´m Pod liegen ist das eher zweitrangig.
Ich find das sie eine gute Wicklung haben. 
Bremse und Freilauf lassen sich sehr gut einstellen.
Die Rollen sollen wohl auch schon zum Wallerangeln eingesetzt worden sein (laut div.Berichte) allerdings hätt ich bei dem großen Spulenhub meine Bedenken sie gezielt zum Wallern einzusezten.

Großer Vorteil : ein Body 4 Spulengrößen! Da 2 im Lieferumfang dabei sind und man die Größe sich aussuchen kann sind keine Wünsche offen

Eine solide und wie ich finde auch noch optischansprechende Rolle!


----------



## 0815 Fischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

ich lass den thread mal wieder ein wenig aufleben : 

DAM MAD FSX!!!  

http://dam.tpk6.de/2012/hk/de/ 
und dann auf seite 29! 

nur zur interesseweckung: 500m - 0,35 
                                     wormshaft 
                                     weitwurfrolle 
     integrierter freilauf in 
 der frontbremse +  |bigeyes
 normale frontbremse! 
                                     funktioniert klasse und 
                                     vom gesamteindruck  
                                     mit einer shimano dl  
                                     baitrunner zu 
                                     vergleichen ( lauf )   
                                     und penn slammer live 
                                     liner ( robustheit ), 
                                     die ich übrigens auch 
                                     habe:q


----------



## sauerseb (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte Rollen*

was mir an diesem Thread auffällt is, dass es keine/nahezu keine kritischen Berichte gibt.

Dann fang ich mal an:

ABU Cardinal http://www.gerlinger.de/Freilaufrollen/890/ABU_Rolle_Cardinal_105_Freerunner_1195482/38218

2 Jahre im Einsatz, Freilauf hinüber, Bremse sehr hakelig, Schnurverlegung sehr bedenklich. 

SPRO Precision (kein Plan wies weitergeht!):

1,5 Jahre im Einsatz, Freilauf hinüber, Bremse so lala (anfangs gut, dann schnell schlechter), Schnurverlegung war ok.

Beide im Bereich von 40 Euronen. Beide absolut nicht empfehlenswert.

Werd mir jetzt entweder die Okume Powerliner 860 oder eine Daiwa Regal holen. Nach den Bewertungen hier kann man ja mit der Okuma nix falsch machen...


----------

